# Going up for a trip to the north cascades (washington state)



## echoyjeff222 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm planning a trip to Mount Baker / Mount Shuksan and was wondering if anyone had been up there before. From what I've seen, Picture Lake is the most photographed location, but I want to try to visit a few other places that are perhaps less well-known before going there for a sunset shot. 

Any advice on where to stop (either on the way or near the location) would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

